# My stuff *



## pichima (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello everyone!
these are a couple of pics of my 'toys' except the brushes ( which I forgot to take a picture ) and several tinted moisturisers that I don't use but still live near these two plastic trays...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As you can see, I own very little MAc stuff (which is a pitty:confused
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - but the thing is almost everything you see in the pics has been bought in less than 1 year!!! 

sorry for the poor quality of the pics ( my camera sucks)


----------



## Jenlai (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice collection! 

What's that pretty looking tin or box in the top photo? The one that looks like it has a flower on it... Is it a powder or something?


----------



## pichima (Sep 5, 2007)

It's Guerlain's meteorites (in 'mythic')- little powder balls of differents colours that you apply with a powder brush or a kabuki. I use them mainly in winter as a luminiser, they're really sheer and smell lovely =)


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 5, 2007)

I LOVEEEEEEEEE your collection. Soooooo pretty!


----------



## starangel2383 (Sep 5, 2007)

you have a lovely collection. dont be ashamed that you have a small MAC collection right now, you make up for it with the other designer brands i saw in your case, like the lancome and the dior and chanel.


----------



## pichima (Sep 6, 2007)

thanx for the comments!!!


----------



## Jenlai (Sep 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pichima* 

 
_It's Guerlain's meteorites (in 'mythic')- little powder balls of differents colours that you apply with a powder brush or a kabuki. I use them mainly in winter as a luminiser, they're really sheer and smell lovely =)_

 
Thanks for the info! I had never seen that! Sounds nice!


----------



## pichima (Sep 6, 2007)

no problem, Jenlai!
try them if you have the chance ^^

XX


----------



## n_c (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice collection!


----------



## Magic Markers (Sep 6, 2007)

Pretty. That dior foundation in the upper left hand corner in the first picture looks heavenly.


----------



## pichima (Sep 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Magic Markers* 

 
_Pretty. That dior foundation in the upper left hand corner in the first picture looks heavenly._

 
In fact it's one of my favourite foundations ever- diorskin pure light: oil free, sheer coverage, spf 15.. .pitty that I opened it 1 year ago and it's about to expire ( is that the word?) -arghh my English sucks sometimes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




XX


----------



## CHICGIRL (Sep 11, 2007)

He visto ya tus ¨potis¨ en el foro vogue,  suelo visitarlo muchas veces, soy estrellaluminosa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ¿tu eres candi77, verdad?


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 22, 2007)

i love meteorites...they are a classic!!!great collection!


----------

